# blockierende pakete

## pieter_parker

hab ein

emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world ; revdep-rebuild

gemacht

alles soweit gut bis  zum revdep-rebuild

das zeigt es mir an

```
 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.                                                     

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr               

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH     

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.             

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency    

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.             

 * Assigning files to packages             

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr                 

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild    

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr                

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds           

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr             

 * Evaluating package order                

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0      

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0     

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0    

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2       

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.5                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5         

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5            

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3         

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3          

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4          

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmail-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 15 more)                                                                                                      

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libksieve-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')    

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akregator-4.3.5', 'merge')     

    (and 17 more)                                                                                                   

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')       

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')     

    (and 15 more)                                                                                                              

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order            

 *                                          

Possible reasons:                           

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it         

.....                                                   

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild                       

emerge --oneshot   dev-cpp/cairomm:0                    

dev-cpp/gtkmm:2.4                                       

dev-cpp/pangomm:2.4                                     

gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0                              

gnome-base/libbonoboui:0                                

gnome-base/libglade:2.0                                 

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas:0                             

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui:2.2                          

gnome-base/libgnomeui:0                                 

kde-base/akregator:4.3                                  

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.3                               

kde-base/kjots:4.3                                      

kde-base/kmail:4.3                                      

kde-base/knode:4.3                                      

kde-base/knotes:4.3                                     

kde-base/kontact:4.3                                    

kde-base/kontact-specialdates:4.3                       

kde-base/korganizer:4.3                                 

kde-base/ktimetracker:4.3                               

net-libs/webkit-gtk:0                                   

x11-libs/libnotify:0                                    

x11-libs/libsexy:0                                      

x11-libs/libwnck:0                                      

x11-misc/notification-daemon:0                          

..........                                              

Calculating dependencies... done!                       

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                                   

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5                                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2                                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmail-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knotes-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akregator-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

ich verstehe nicht ganz was da wer wen wo und warum blockiert

wie loese ich die blockierenden sachen auf ?

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5', 'nomerge') 

 

wenn ich das richtig lese ist libkgpg noch in der alten Version installiert. mach doch nochmal ein "emerge -uaDvN world" oder versuch mal rauszufinden, wieso das nicht geupdatet wird/wurde.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das Problem ist das manche Pakete immer noch die kdelibs-4.3.5 haben möchten, beide kdelibs kannst du aber nicht gleichzeitig installieren. Also eigentlich geht es doch aber das will man nicht unbedingt guck die Diskussion hier.

Darum empfehle ich folgendes:

Maskiere kdelibs-4.3.5, entferne alle Programme die kdelibs-4.3.5 noch haben möchten, anschließend entfernst du kdelibs-4.3.5 auch, installierst dann die neue kdelibs-4.4.4 und schaust ob du die Pakte die eben noch kdelibs-4.3.5  haben wollten in einer neueren Version emergen kannst. 

Du hast da aber auch einen zweiten Block der sind irgendwo zwischen "ktimetracker, korganizer, kdepim-kresources, kdepimlibs" versteckt :D

Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Pakte es waren aber manche wurden auch noch aus dem Portage-Tree entfernt oder bekamen andere Namen (?) so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr. Letztlich habe ich so lange die Pakete entfernt bis ich kein 4.3.5-Pakte von ktimetracker bis kdepimlibs, mehr installiert hatte und das dann durch die neue Version ersetzt.

Tipp:

Wenn du gerade jetzt Updates machst.. achte auch auf das libpng-Udate!

----------

## pieter_parker

erstmal zu dem ersten block ...

```
equery d kdelibs-4.3.5

[ Searching for packages depending on kdelibs-4.3.5... ]

!!! Warning: No packages found matching kdelibs-4.3.5
```

es gibt keine packete die davon abhaengig sind ?

```
emerge -avC kdelibs

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 kde-base/kdelibs

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

```

ich kann nur version 4.4.4 deinstallieren ?

mit der angabe von:

emerge -avC kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5 oder emerge -avC =kdelibs-4.3.5

kommt da nichts, ausser das er es nicht findet ? mache ich etwas falsch ?

----------

## Christian99

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> erstmal zu dem ersten block ...
> 
> ```
> equery d kdelibs-4.3.5
> 
> ...

 

nein, es ist nix anderes installiert.

probier doch mal ein 

"equery d libkpgp"

ich denke, dass es da dran liegt.

----------

## pieter_parker

```
equery d libkpgp

[ Searching for packages depending on libkpgp... ]

kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.5 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                           (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5:4.3[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/kmail-4.3.5 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5:4.3[aqua=,kdeprefix])

kde-base/knode-4.3.5 (!kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5[aqua=,-kdeprefix])

                     (kdeprefix? >=kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5:4.3[aqua=,kdeprefix])
```

kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.5

kde-base/kmail-4.3.5

kde-base/knode-4.3.5

die pakete alle deinstallieren ?

----------

## Christian99

hmm, ich find es eigentlich seltsam, dass diese pakete nicht geupdatetet werden wollen. schau mal welche versionen von kmail verfügbar sind. ("eix kmail" oder "emerge -s kmail")

EDIT: -s, nicht -S

----------

## pieter_parker

beim emerge -s kmail sehe ich

```
Searching...

[ Results for search key : kmail ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  kde-base/kmail

      Latest version available: 4.4.4

      Latest version installed: 4.3.5

      Size of files: 9,135 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KMail is the email component of Kontact, the integrated personal information manager of KDE.

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-base/kmailcvt

      Latest version available: 4.3.5

      Latest version installed: 4.3.5

      Size of files: 10,990 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KMail Import Filters

      License:       GPL-2
```

----------

## Josef.95

Welche KDE Version möchtest du den letztendlich eigentlich nutzen?

4.4.4  (aktuell im stable Zweig)

oder

4.4.5   (aktuell im testing Zweig)

Beide zusammen geht idR nicht!

Wenn du 4.4.4 nutzen möchtest:

solltest du alle demaskierungen in der package.keywords für 4.4.5 rausnehmen.

Wenn du 4.4.5 nutzen möchtest:

solltest du alle benötigten Pakete für 4.4.5 demaskieren.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich will die stabel 4.4.4 version von kde benutzen

in /etc/portage/package.keywords habe ich garnichts von kde drinstehen

die ist doch stable, oder ?!

----------

## Finswimmer

Mach mal ein "emerge kmail -av --tree" und schau, ob er die 4.4.4 installieren will.

Wenn dann irgendein Block kommt, solltest du direkter als bei revdep sehen, warum KMail nicht will.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

```
emerge kmail -av --tree

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix,-aqua]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4 (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kmail-4.4.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kmail" [argument])
```

----------

## Christian99

na dann solltest du die kdelibs mal mit semantic-desktop bauen. Vermutlich ist es sogar am besten, wenn du semantic-desktop global aktivierst, vermutlich gibt es sonst noch weitere Probleme.

----------

## Josef.95

Heißt wenn du kmail nutzen möchtest muss kdelibs mit USE="semantic-desktop" gebaut werden, also zb 

```
# echo "kde-base/kdelibs semantic-desktop" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

BTW:

Was für ein Profil nutzt du den eigentlich? 

```
eselect profile show
```

?

Eventuell empfiehlt es sich das "desktop/kde" Subprofil zu verwenden wenn du KDE verwendest?!

----------

## pieter_parker

```
eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop
```

soetwas wie kmail benutze ich garnicht und habe es auch nicht vor

habe

```
echo "kde-base/kdelibs semantic-desktop" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

gemacht

```
emerge -uaDvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.4  88 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop* spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -policykit -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 88 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

er baut nun die 3 pakete neu

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

>  * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
>  * Checking reverse dependencies
> 
>  * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update
> ...

 

Kann es sein das du da nur alte (vormals abgebrochene)  Pakete vom revdep-rebuild versuchst durchzubringen?

Nutze bei revdep-rebuild am besten die "-i" Option mit, also zb 

```
# revdep-rebuild -i
```

 *man revdep-rebuild wrote:*   

>        -i | --ignore
> 
>               Delete temporary files from previous runs.

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du KMail nicht willst, warum installierst du es dann?

Du kannst auch nur die KDE-Programme installieren, die du willst. Z.B.: K3B, Kopete, etc.

So ziehst du dir nur unnötigen Ballast auf die Platte.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

bisher hab ich es immer als sehr praktisch gefunden einfach das gesammte kde zuinstallieren und immer alles da zuhaben falls ich es dochmal nutzen moechte

```
[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)
```

ich dachte kontactinterfaces und libknotificationitem seien die probleme, mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie ihr auf kmail kommt ?

wie ging das nochmal das ich kde ohne kmail benutze ? wenn das hilft das revdeb-rebuild nun endlich durchlaeuft, mache ich das auch so

```
revdep-rebuild -i

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.                                                     

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr                

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH     

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr               

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency    

[ 17% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/kontact (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)

 *   broken /usr/bin/korgac (requires libknotificationitem-1.so.1)       

[ 52% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_akregatorplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_journalplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)          

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kaddressbookplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kjotsplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)            

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kmailplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)            

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knodeplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)            

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knotesplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)           

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_korganizerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)       

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_ktimetrackerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_plannerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)          

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_specialdatesplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_summaryplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)          

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_todoplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)             

[ 60% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                            

[ 61% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.la (requires -lpng12)                                

[ 63% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgcr.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                           

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                             

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la (requires -lpng12)                                

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la (requires -lpng12)                                

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires -lpng12)                                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                    

[ 64% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                      

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                      

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                             

[ 68% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                     

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

[ 71% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libkontactprivate.so.4.3.0 (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

[ 73% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libnotify.la (requires -lpng12)                                     

 *   broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                        

 *   broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                           

[ 75% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libsexy.la (requires -lpng12)                                       

[ 77% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                    

 *   broken /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                                

[ 80% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la (requires -lpng12)   

 *   broken /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)

[ 100% ]                                                                                           

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr                                                                       

 * Assigning files to packages                                                                     

 *   /usr/bin/kontact -> kde-base/kontact                                                          

 *   /usr/bin/korgac -> kde-base/korganizer                                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_akregatorplugin.so -> kde-base/akregator                                

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_journalplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                 

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kaddressbookplugin.so -> kde-base/kaddressbook                          

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kjotsplugin.so -> kde-base/kjots                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kmailplugin.so -> kde-base/kmail                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knodeplugin.so -> kde-base/knode                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knotesplugin.so -> kde-base/knotes                                      

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_korganizerplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                              

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_ktimetrackerplugin.so -> kde-base/ktimetracker                          

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_plannerplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                 

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_specialdatesplugin.so -> kde-base/kontact-specialdates                  

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_summaryplugin.so -> kde-base/kontact                                    

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_todoplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                    

 *   /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la -> gnome-base/libbonoboui                                           

 *   /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.la -> dev-cpp/cairomm                                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libgcr.la -> gnome-base/gnome-keyring                                                

 *   /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.la -> gnome-base/libglade                                               

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la -> gnome-base/libbonoboui                                  

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la -> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas                               

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui                                    

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeprintui                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui                                             

 *   /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libkontactprivate.so.4.3.0 -> kde-base/kontact                                       

 *   /usr/lib/libnotify.la -> x11-libs/libnotify                                                   

 *   /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la -> dev-cpp/pangomm                                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libsexy.la -> x11-libs/libsexy                                                       

 *   /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.la -> net-libs/webkit-gtk                                              

 *   /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la -> x11-libs/libwnck                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la -> x11-misc/notification-daemon       

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr                                                          

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild                                                            

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr                                                                         

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds                                                                   

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr                                                                      

 * Evaluating package order                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5                                                  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5                                                

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.5                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5                                                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1                                              

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                       

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmail-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 15 more)                                                                                                      

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')   

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 19 more)                                                                                                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')       

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')     

    (and 15 more)                                                                                                              

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order            

 *                                          

Possible reasons:                           

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it         

.....                                                   

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild                       

emerge --oneshot   dev-cpp/cairomm:0                    

dev-cpp/gtkmm:2.4                                       

dev-cpp/pangomm:2.4                                     

gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0                              

gnome-base/libbonoboui:0                                

gnome-base/libglade:2.0                                 

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas:0                             

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui:2.2                          

gnome-base/libgnomeui:0                                 

kde-base/akregator:4.3                                  

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.3                               

kde-base/kjots:4.3                                      

kde-base/kmail:4.3                                      

kde-base/knode:4.3                                      

kde-base/knotes:4.3                                     

kde-base/kontact:4.3                                    

kde-base/kontact-specialdates:4.3                       

kde-base/korganizer:4.3                                 

kde-base/ktimetracker:4.3                               

net-libs/webkit-gtk:0                                   

x11-libs/libnotify:0                                    

x11-libs/libsexy:0                                      

x11-libs/libwnck:0                                      

x11-misc/notification-daemon:0                          

..........                                              

Calculating dependencies... done!                       

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                                   

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5                                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2                                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmail-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knotes-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akregator-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn du das aktuelle stable KDE-4.4 nutzen möchtest, dann wirst du dich von  *Quote:*   

> * kde-base/kontactinterfaces
> 
>      Available versions:  (4.3) 4.3.5
> 
> und
> ...

  trennen müssen, da es diese nur für kde:4.3 gibt.

----------

## Christian99

kde ohne kmail geht einfach indem du kmail nicht installierst  :Smile: 

also "emerge -c kmail". entweder irgendwas hängt noch von kmail ab oder es wird deinstalliert.

damit aber das emergen läuft, wirst du, wie josef sagt kontactinterfaces und kontact-specialdates entfernen müssen.

----------

## pieter_parker

```
revdep-rebuild                     

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.                                                     

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr               

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH     

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.             

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency    

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.             

 * Assigning files to packages             

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr                 

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild    

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr                

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds           

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr             

 * Evaluating package order                

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0      

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0     

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0    

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2       

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5            

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5                

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.5                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5           

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5         

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5            

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3         

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3          

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4          

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmail-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 15 more)                                                                                                      

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')   

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 19 more)                                                                                                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')       

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')     

    (and 15 more)                                                                                                              

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order            

 *                                          

Possible reasons:                           

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it         

.....                                                   

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild                       

emerge --oneshot   dev-cpp/cairomm:0                    

dev-cpp/gtkmm:2.4                                       

dev-cpp/pangomm:2.4                                     

gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0                              

gnome-base/libbonoboui:0                                

gnome-base/libglade:2.0                                 

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas:0                             

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui:2.2                          

gnome-base/libgnomeui:0                                 

kde-base/akregator:4.3                                  

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.3                               

kde-base/kjots:4.3                                      

kde-base/kmail:4.3                                      

kde-base/knode:4.3                                      

kde-base/knotes:4.3                                     

kde-base/kontact:4.3                                    

kde-base/kontact-specialdates:4.3                       

kde-base/korganizer:4.3                                 

kde-base/ktimetracker:4.3                               

net-libs/webkit-gtk:0                                   

x11-libs/libnotify:0                                    

x11-libs/libsexy:0                                      

x11-libs/libwnck:0                                      

x11-misc/notification-daemon:0                          

..........                                              

Calculating dependencies... done!                       

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                                   

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5                                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2                                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5                                                                     

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.5  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5                                                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5                                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5                                                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5                                                                                    

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"                     

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5                                                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1                                                                        

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmail-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knotes-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)                                                                                                             

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')   

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akregator-4.3.5', 'merge') 

    (and 9 more)                                                                                                

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 8 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

der will die pakete neuinstallieren ?

verstehe das nicht so ganz seltsam

----------

## Christian99

deinstallieren->emerge -uDN world->revdep-rebuild

probiers mal so, und kein revdep-rebuild, bevor das updaten nicht durch ist

----------

## Josef.95

Und nochmals, nutze nach so einem abgebrochenen revdep-rebuild bitte die "-i" Option mit, oder beachte  *Quote:*   

>  * To remove temporary files, please run:
> 
>  * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

   :Wink: 

Ansonsten wird revdep-rebuild immer wieder die selben, schon vormals abgebrochenen Paket versuchen neu zu bauen. (auch wenn sie gar nicht mehr benötigt würden)

IdR kannst/solltest du revdep-rebuild immer mit "-i" nutzen.

Du musst/solltest zuerst herausfinden welches Paket immer noch kde:4.3 Abhängigkeiten zieht, erst wenn diese nicht mehr vorhanden sind hat ein revdep-rebuild überhaupt aussicht auf Erfolg.

Also deinstalliere zunächst alles was kde:4.3 als Abhängigkeit hat.

Für eine grobe Übersicht könntest du zb 

```
$ eix -Ic | grep 4.3
```

 nutzen, oder manuell das world File durchsehen und säubern.

----------

## pieter_parker

```
eix -Ic | grep 4.3

[I] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd (4.2-r2(4.2)@21.05.2010 4.3-r1(4.3)@20.06.2010 4.5-r1(4.5)@21.05.2010): Docbook DTD for XML

[I] dev-libs/gmp (4.3.2@16.02.2010): Library for arithmetic on arbitrary precision integers, rational numbers, and floating-point numbers

[I] dev-libs/soprano (2.4.3@01.07.2010): Library that provides a nice Qt interface to RDF storage solutions

[I] gnome-base/gnome-vfs (2.24.3-r1(2)@20.06.2010): Gnome Virtual Filesystem

[I] gnome-base/gvfs (1.4.3-r1@20.06.2010): GNOME Virtual Filesystem Layer

[I] gnome-base/libbonobo (2.24.3@20.06.2010): GNOME CORBA framework

[I] gnome-base/libbonoboui (2.24.3@20.06.2010): User Interface part of libbonobo

[I] gnome-base/libgnomeui (2.24.3@20.06.2010): User Interface routines for Gnome

[U] kde-base/akregator (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE news feed aggregator.

[U] kde-base/kabcclient (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): A command line client for accessing the KDE addressbook

[U] kde-base/kaddressbook (4.3.5-r1(4.3)@26.03.2010 -> 4.3.5-r1(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): The KDE Address Book

[U] kde-base/kalarm (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): Personal alarm message, command and email scheduler for KDE

[I] kde-base/kappfinder (4.3.5(4.3)@21.05.2010): KDE tool that looks for well-known apps in your path and creates entries for them in the KDE menu

[U] kde-base/kdepim-icons (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE PIM icons

[U] kde-base/kdepim-kresources (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE PIM groupware plugin collection

[U] kde-base/kdepim-meta (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): kdepim - merge this to pull in all kdepim-derived packages

[U] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): kdepim: strigi plugins

[U] kde-base/kdepim-wizards (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE PIM wizards

[I] kde-base/kdessh (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010): KDE frontend to ssh

[U] kde-base/kdewebdev-meta (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE WebDev - merge this to pull in all kdewebdev-derived packages

[U] kde-base/kfilereplace (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE web development - powerful search and replace in multiple files

[U] kde-base/kimagemapeditor (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE web development - image map editor

[U] kde-base/kjots (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE note taking utility

[U] kde-base/kleopatra (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): Kleopatra - KDE X.509 key manager

[U] kde-base/klinkstatus (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE web development - link validity checker

[I] kde-base/kmailcvt (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010): KMail Import Filters

[U] kde-base/knode (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3)!t 4.4.4(4.4)!t): A newsreader for KDE

[U] kde-base/knotes (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE Notes application

[U] kde-base/kommander (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE dialog system for scripting

[U] kde-base/konsolekalendar (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): A command line interface to KDE calendars

[U] kde-base/kontact (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE personal information manager

[U] kde-base/korganizer (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3)!t 4.4.4(4.4)): A Personal Organizer for KDE

[U] kde-base/ktimetracker (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KTimeTracker tracks time spent on various tasks.

[I] kde-base/kxsldbg (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010): A KDE KPart Application for xsldbg, an XSLT debugger

[U] kde-base/libkdepim (4.3.5(4.3)@06.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): Common library for KDE PIM apps

[U] kde-base/libkleo (4.3.5(4.3)@06.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE library for encryption handling.

[U] kde-base/libkpgp (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010 -> 4.3.5(4.3) 4.4.4(4.4)): KDE pgp abstraction library

[I] kde-base/libksieve (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010): library enable support for sieve (imap server-side filtering standard) in kde apps, used by kmail

[I] kde-base/mimelib (4.3.5(4.3)@07.03.2010): KDE mime library

[I] media-libs/libpng (1.2.44(1.2)@01.07.2010 1.4.3@01.07.2010): Portable Network Graphics library

[I] net-misc/stunnel (4.31-r1@26.06.2010): TLS/SSL - Port Wrapper

[I] sys-devel/gcc (4.3.4(4.3)@06.03.2010 4.4.3-r2(4.4)@20.06.2010): The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

[I] x11-proto/trapproto (3.4.3@06.03.2010): X.Org Trap protocol headers
```

eh, welche der kde sachen sollte ich denn jetzt alle deinstallieren ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> eh, welche der kde sachen sollte ich denn jetzt alle deinstallieren ?

  All die Pakete die es für kde:4.4 nicht geben würde.

Zum beispiel kde-base/kdessh wäre so ein Kandidat.

Es können aber durchaus noch mehr Pakete dabei sein, müsstest es halt kurz überprüfen.

/edit:

Folgende Pakete solltest du runter schmeißen 

```
 kde-base/kappfinder kde-base/kmailcvt kde-base/kontact-specialdates kde-base/kontactinterfaces kde-base/kxsldbg kde-base/libksieve kde-base/mimelib kde-base/kdessh
```

Dann sollte ein 

```
# emerge -avuDN world

und

# revdep-rebuild -i
```

 eigentlich durchgehen.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe

```
emerge -avC kde-base/kappfinder kde-base/kmailcvt kde-base/kontact-specialdates kde-base/kontactinterfaces kde-base/kxsldbg kde-base/libksieve kde-base/mimelib kde-base/kdessh
```

gemacht

dann

```
emerge -uaDvN world           

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...                                     

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

und dann

```
revdep-rebuild -i

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.                                                     

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr                

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH     

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr               

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency    

[ 17% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/kontact (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)

 *   broken /usr/bin/korgac (requires libknotificationitem-1.so.1)       

[ 52% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_akregatorplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_journalplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)          

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kaddressbookplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kjotsplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)            

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knodeplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)            

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knotesplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)           

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_korganizerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)       

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_ktimetrackerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_plannerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)          

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_summaryplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)          

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_todoplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)             

[ 60% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                            

[ 61% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.la (requires -lpng12)                                

[ 63% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgcr.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                           

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                             

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la (requires -lpng12)                                

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la (requires -lpng12)                                

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires -lpng12)                                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                    

[ 64% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                      

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                      

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                             

[ 68% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                     

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                          

[ 71% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libkontactprivate.so.4.3.0 (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

[ 73% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libnotify.la (requires -lpng12)                                     

 *   broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                        

 *   broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                           

[ 75% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libsexy.la (requires -lpng12)                                       

[ 76% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                    

 *   broken /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                                

[ 80% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la (requires -lpng12)   

 *   broken /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)

[ 100% ]                                                                                           

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr                                                                       

 * Assigning files to packages                                                                     

 *   /usr/bin/kontact -> kde-base/kontact                                                          

 *   /usr/bin/korgac -> kde-base/korganizer                                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_akregatorplugin.so -> kde-base/akregator                                

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_journalplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                 

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kaddressbookplugin.so -> kde-base/kaddressbook                          

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kjotsplugin.so -> kde-base/kjots                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knodeplugin.so -> kde-base/knode                                        

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knotesplugin.so -> kde-base/knotes                                      

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_korganizerplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                              

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_ktimetrackerplugin.so -> kde-base/ktimetracker                          

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_plannerplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                 

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_summaryplugin.so -> kde-base/kontact                                    

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_todoplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                    

 *   /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la -> gnome-base/libbonoboui                                           

 *   /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.la -> dev-cpp/cairomm                                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libgcr.la -> gnome-base/gnome-keyring                                                

 *   /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.la -> gnome-base/libglade                                               

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la -> gnome-base/libbonoboui                                  

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la -> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas                               

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui                                    

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeprintui                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui                                             

 *   /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libkontactprivate.so.4.3.0 -> kde-base/kontact                                       

 *   /usr/lib/libnotify.la -> x11-libs/libnotify                                                   

 *   /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la -> dev-cpp/pangomm                                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libsexy.la -> x11-libs/libsexy                                                       

 *   /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.la -> net-libs/webkit-gtk                                              

 *   /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la -> x11-libs/libwnck                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la -> x11-misc/notification-daemon       

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr                                                          

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild                                                            

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr                                                                         

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds                                                                   

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr                                                                      

 * Evaluating package order                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5                                                  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5                                                

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1                                              

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                       

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knotes-4.3.5', 'merge')        

    (and 10 more)                                                                                                      

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')   

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akregator-4.3.5', 'merge') 

    (and 14 more)                                                                                               

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')       

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')     

    (and 10 more)                                                                                                              

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order            

 *                                          

Possible reasons:                           

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it         

.....                                                   

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild                       

emerge --oneshot   dev-cpp/cairomm:0                    

dev-cpp/gtkmm:2.4                                       

dev-cpp/pangomm:2.4                                     

gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0                              

gnome-base/libbonoboui:0                                

gnome-base/libglade:2.0                                 

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas:0                             

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui:2.2                          

gnome-base/libgnomeui:0                                 

kde-base/akregator:4.3                                  

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.3                               

kde-base/kjots:4.3                                      

kde-base/knode:4.3                                      

kde-base/knotes:4.3                                     

kde-base/kontact:4.3                                    

kde-base/korganizer:4.3                                 

kde-base/ktimetracker:4.3                               

net-libs/webkit-gtk:0                                   

x11-libs/libnotify:0                                    

x11-libs/libsexy:0                                      

x11-libs/libwnck:0                                      

x11-misc/notification-daemon:0                          

..........                                              

Calculating dependencies... done!                       

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                                   

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"    

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5                                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knotes-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/akregator-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/knode-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kjots-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kontact-4.3.5', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

was muss ich noch tun ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was muss ich noch tun ?

  Gute Frage....  :Wink: 

Das ganze scheint sich ja um das libpng-1.4* Update zu drehen mit dem wohl so einige Leute aus den stable Zweig Probleme hatten.

Was mir aktuell noch nicht ganz klar ist warum immer wieder beim revdep-rebuild ein rebuild von kde:4.3 Paketen verlangt wird die sich natürlich mit deinem aktuell installierten kde:4.4 blocken

Doch bevor ich jetzt hier das spekulieren anfange..., warte lieber ab bis sich jemand meldet der sich da schon näher mit befasst hat.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5 
```

das steht bei dir bei revdep-rebuild.

Das bedeutet, dass du diese (veralteten) Pakete noch im System hast.

Was passiert denn bei einem "emerge -av1 kjots akregator knode knotes ktimetracker"?

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5
> 
> ...

 

Das kuriose ist ja das dies idR gar nicht möglich sein sollte,

also kde:4.3 und kde:4.4 Slots gleichzeitig auf dem System zu haben...

denn sein  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uaDvN world           
> 
> ...

  sagt ja "alle Abhängigkeiten sind in Ordnung"   :Confused: 

Die einzige Erklärung die ich mir zusammen reimen kann ist das irgendwann mal KDE mit der inzwischen (aus gutem Grund) hart maskierten USE="kdeprefix" in verschiedene Slots installiert wurden?!

Und wenn dem so ist, ist idR eine komplette Deinstallation von kde mit anschließenden neu installieren empfohlen,

also bei einem kdeprefix Wechsel.

Huhh...  :Confused: 

----------

## pieter_parker

```
emerge -av1 kjots akregator knode knotes ktimetracker

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 9,136 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdepim-icons:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdepim-icons:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdepim-icons:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdepim-icons:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.3.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkdepim:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkdepim:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkdepim:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkdepim:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.5)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 618 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kontact-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kontact:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontact:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kontact-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kontact:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kontact:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kontact-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdepim-kresources:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdepim-kresources:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/ktimetracker:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/ktimetracker:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/ktimetracker-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/ktimetracker:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/ktimetracker:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/knotes-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.5  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/knotes:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/knotes:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/knotes-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/knotes:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/knotes:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/knotes-4.3.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkpgp-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkpgp:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkpgp:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkpgp:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkpgp:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkpgp-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/knode-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/knode-4.3.5  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/knode:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/knode:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/knode-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/knode:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/knode:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/knode-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/akregator-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.5  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/akregator:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/akregator:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/akregator-4.3.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/akregator:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/akregator:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/akregator-4.4.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kjots-4.4.4 [4.3.5] USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.5  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kjots:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kjots:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kjots-4.4.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kjots:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kjots:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kjots-4.3.5)

Total: 11 packages (1 new, 10 in new slots, 10 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 9,754 kB

Conflict: 20 blocks

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

ich hab es emerge noch nicht machen lassen, soll ich ?

----------

## Christian99

naja, jetzt kann er ja alle blocks lösen, also lass laufen.

 *Quote:*   

> Die einzige Erklärung die ich mir zusammen reimen kann ist das irgendwann mal KDE mit der inzwischen (aus gutem Grund) hart maskierten USE="kdeprefix" in verschiedene Slots installiert wurden?! 

 

es könnte noch sein, dass mal ein meta paket installiert war und dann deinstalliert wurde, ohne ein depclean zu machen, war das so Pieter?

----------

## pieter_parker

das ist das ergebniss

```
revdep-rebuild -i             

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.                                                     

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr                

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH     

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr               

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency    

[ 9% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/egroupwarewizard (requires libkabc_xmlrpc.so.4

libkcal_xmlrpc.so.4                                                       

libknotes_xmlrpc.so.4)                                                    

[ 13% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/groupwarewizard (requires libkabc_xmlrpc.so.4

libkcal_xmlrpc.so.4                                                       

libknotes_xmlrpc.so.4)                                                    

[ 18% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/korgac (requires libknotificationitem-1.so.1)

[ 27% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/scalixwizard (requires libkabcscalix.so.4    

libkcalscalix.so.4                                                        

libknotesscalix.so.4)                                                     

[ 52% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_journalplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kaddressbookplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)   

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_korganizerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)     

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_plannerplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)        

 *   broken /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_todoplugin.so (requires libkontactinterfaces.so.4)           

[ 60% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la (requires -lpng12)                               

 *   broken /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                          

[ 61% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.la (requires -lpng12)                              

[ 63% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgcr.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                         

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                           

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                        

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.la (requires -lpng12)                                        

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la (requires -lpng12)                              

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la (requires -lpng12)                              

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires -lpng12)                               

 *   broken /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                  

[ 64% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)               

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                    

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                 

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                    

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires -lpng12)                                        

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                           

[ 68% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                        

[ 73% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libnotify.la (requires -lpng12)                                   

 *   broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires -lpng12)                                      

 *   broken /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                         

[ 75% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libsexy.la (requires -lpng12)                                     

[ 76% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                  

 *   broken /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)                              

[ 80% ]  *   broken /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la (requires -lpng12) 

 *   broken /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la (requires /usr/lib/libpng12.la)

[ 100% ]                                                                                           

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr                                                                       

 * Assigning files to packages                                                                     

 *   /usr/bin/egroupwarewizard -> kde-base/kdepim-wizards                                          

 *   /usr/bin/groupwarewizard -> kde-base/kdepim-wizards                                           

 *   /usr/bin/korgac -> kde-base/korganizer                                                        

 *   /usr/bin/scalixwizard -> kde-base/kdepim-wizards                                              

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_journalplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                 

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_kaddressbookplugin.so -> kde-base/kaddressbook                          

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_korganizerplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                              

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_plannerplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                 

 *   /usr/lib/kde4/kontact_todoplugin.so -> kde-base/korganizer                                    

 *   /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la -> gnome-base/libbonoboui                                           

 *   /usr/lib/libcairomm-1.0.la -> dev-cpp/cairomm                                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libgcr.la -> gnome-base/gnome-keyring                                                

 *   /usr/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.la -> gnome-base/libglade                                               

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libbonobo.la -> gnome-base/libbonoboui                                  

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libcanvas.la -> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas                               

 *   /usr/lib/libglade/2.0/libgnome.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui                                    

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeprintui-2-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeprintui                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la -> gnome-base/libgnomeui                                             

 *   /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.la -> dev-cpp/gtkmm                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/libnotify.la -> x11-libs/libnotify                                                   

 *   /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.la -> dev-cpp/pangomm                                                 

 *   /usr/lib/libsexy.la -> x11-libs/libsexy                                                       

 *   /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.la -> net-libs/webkit-gtk                                              

 *   /usr/lib/libwnck-1.la -> x11-libs/libwnck                                                     

 *   /usr/lib/notification-daemon-1.0/engines/libstandard.la -> x11-misc/notification-daemon       

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr                                                          

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild                                                            

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr                                                                         

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds                                                                   

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr                                                                      

 * Evaluating package order                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2                                                               

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2                                                    

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0                                                   

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5                                                  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5                                                

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.5                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1                                              

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4                                                       

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.4', 'nomerge')                 

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.4', 'nomerge')                      

    (and 11 more)                                                                                                                         

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkleo-4.3.5', 'nomerge')  

    (and 1 more)                                                                                                                 

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order            

 *                                          

Possible reasons:                           

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it         

.....                                                   

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild                       

emerge --oneshot   dev-cpp/cairomm:0                    

dev-cpp/gtkmm:2.4                                       

dev-cpp/pangomm:2.4                                     

gnome-base/gnome-keyring:0                              

gnome-base/libbonoboui:0                                

gnome-base/libglade:2.0                                 

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas:0                             

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui:2.2                          

gnome-base/libgnomeui:0                                 

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.3                               

kde-base/kdepim-wizards:4.3                             

kde-base/korganizer:4.3                                 

net-libs/webkit-gtk:0                                   

x11-libs/libnotify:0

x11-libs/libsexy:0

x11-libs/libwnck:0

x11-misc/notification-daemon:0

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.28.2

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.26.0

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.5', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.5                                                     
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.5-r1                                                     
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.5 

  Du hast da ja immer noch "veraltete" kde:4.3 Pakete im System....

Ich würde mal versuchen mit einem "emerge -av --depclean" gründlich aufzuräumen und somit die veralteten Pakete endgültig loszuwerden.

Von daher würde ich vorschlagen:

1) wold file ausmisten

2) mit --depclean nicht mehr benötigtes deinstallieren lassen.

3) (nochmals?) das /usr/sbin/libpng-1.4.x-update.sh  Script durchlaufen lassen

4) revdep-rebuild -i durchbringen.

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -C kde-base/libknotificationitem && emerge korganizer kdepim-wizards libkleo

Aber du solltest auf jeden Fall auch noch den Ratschlag von Josef.95 befolgen.

Am besten dein Update-Skript sieht so aus:

eix-remote update ; layman -S && eix-sync && emerge --jobs 5 --update  --deep @system @world -av --tree --newuse --keep-going && emerge @preserved-rebuild --keep-going -av1 --tree && revdep-rebuild -i -- -av1 --tree && dispatch-conf && emerge --depclean -av &&  eclean-dist -d && unstable

Damit hast du alles Wichtige drin.

----------

## pieter_parker

emerge -av --depclean

dabei will er aber pakete deinstallieren die ich garnicht deinstallieren und durch neue ersetzen will

kernel z.b. , hab noch den 2.6.32 und will den jetzt nicht auch noch veraendern

```
>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                                                                                                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

 dev-python/pyrex                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    selected: 0.9.8.5-r1                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

   protected: none                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

     omitted: none                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

 app-pda/pilot-link

    selected: 0.12.3-r2 

   protected: none      

     omitted: none      

 dev-libs/check

    selected: 0.9.5-r1 

   protected: none     

     omitted: none     

 media-libs/glew

    selected: 1.5.1 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

    selected: 4.5-r1     

   protected: none       

     omitted: 4.3-r1     

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.32-r7   

   protected: none        

     omitted: 2.6.34-r1   

 kde-base/kdewebdev-meta

    selected: 4.3.5     

   protected: none      

     omitted: none      

 kde-base/kdepim-meta

    selected: 4.3.5  

   protected: none   

     omitted: none   

 app-dicts/aspell-en

    selected: 6.0.0 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 virtual/jdk

    selected: 1.6.0 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 app-text/xmlto

    selected: 0.0.22 

   protected: none   

     omitted: none   

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.31-r10  

   protected: none        

     omitted: 2.6.34-r1   

 media-libs/win32codecs

    selected: 20071007-r4 

   protected: none        

     omitted: none        

 kde-base/kfilereplace

    selected: 4.3.5   

   protected: none    

     omitted: none    

 kde-base/kabcclient

    selected: 4.3.5 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

    selected: 4.2-r2     

   protected: none       

     omitted: 4.3-r1     

 kde-base/knotes

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/kjots

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/knode

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/kimagemapeditor

    selected: 4.3.5      

   protected: none       

     omitted: none       

 kde-base/klinkstatus

    selected: 4.3.5  

   protected: none   

     omitted: none   

 kde-base/kommander

    selected: 4.3.5 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/akregator

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/kalarm

    selected: 4.3.5 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer

    selected: 4.3.5             

   protected: none              

     omitted: none              

 kde-base/kdepim-wizards

    selected: 4.3.5     

   protected: none      

     omitted: none      

 kde-base/kleopatra

    selected: 4.3.5 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/konsolekalendar

    selected: 4.3.5      

   protected: none       

     omitted: none       

 kde-base/korganizer

    selected: 4.3.5 

   protected: none  

     omitted: none  

 kde-base/ktimetracker

    selected: 4.4.4   

   protected: none    

     omitted: none    

 dev-java/icedtea6-bin

    selected: 1.8.0   

   protected: none    

     omitted: none    

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 4.3.4

   protected: none

     omitted: 4.4.3-r2

 dev-java/java-config

    selected: 2.1.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/libkpgp

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kaddressbook

    selected: 4.3.5-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kdepim-kresources

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-java/java-config-wrapper

    selected: 0.16

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/libkleo

    selected: 4.3.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kontact

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kdepim-runtime

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kdepim-icons

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/libkdepim

    selected: 4.4.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

bei

eix-remote update ; layman -S && eix-sync && emerge --jobs 5 --update --deep @system @world -av --tree --newuse --keep-going && emerge @preserved-rebuild --keep-going -av1 --tree && revdep-rebuild -i -- -av1 --tree && dispatch-conf && emerge --depclean -av && eclean-dist -d && unstable 

bricht er mit

 * $LOCAL_LAYMAN darf nicht leer sein

-bash: layman: Kommando nicht gefunden

ab

wie kann ich denn sehen welche veralteten kde pakete noch im system sind, dachte die haette ich schon alle runtergeschmissen

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> emerge -av --depclean
> 
> dabei will er aber pakete deinstallieren die ich garnicht deinstallieren und durch neue ersetzen will
> 
> kernel z.b. , hab noch den 2.6.32 und will den jetzt nicht auch noch veraendern

  Pakete die du nicht deinstallieren möchtest solltest du ins word file aufnehmen. Nutze hierfür am besten die emerge Option "--noreplace" somit werden Pakete nur ins world file geschrieben ohne sie noch mal neu zu mergen, vorausgesetzt sie sind schon installiert.

Also zb 

```
# emerge -av --noreplace Paket
```

 (für --noreplace kann auch das Kürzel "-n" verwendet werden)

Beachte das du beim Kernel Package auch die Version mit angeben müsstest.

PS:

Aber evtl. solltest du noch mal überdenken ob du nicht doch den aktuellen Kernel nutzen möchtest,  zZt ist doch schon der 34er im stable Zweig  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer die infos, aber das ist zur zeit zu viel

ich will erstmal nur das revdeb-rebuild durchlaeuft ohne fehler

kernel updates oder sonstiges spaeter

welche kde pakete muss ich alle deinstallieren ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Sage mal, Pieter, willst du wirklich jeden Schritt erzählt bekommen?

Das Vorgehen ist doch klar, und wurde auch schon öfter aufgezeigt:

Bringe die KDE4.3 Pakete auf einen aktuellen Stand!

Dann emerge --depclean

Dann revdep-rebuild

Und wenn etwas nicht klappt, siehst du es eigentlich und mit ein bisschen Verständnis, solltest du den Fehler wegbekommen.

Portage (emerge) hat doch sehr gute Infomationen.

Wenn wirklich was hapert, dann frag doch gerne.

Aber dir die gesamte "Admin"-Aufgaben von uns erklären zu lassen (einschließlich emerge --depclean) zeugt von entweder 1) keine Lust oder 2) Nichtwissen.

Bestes Beispiel: Der Update-Befehl von mir. Wenn der PC layman nicht kennt, wirst du es nicht brauchen. Also lösch den Teil raus und lass es dann nochmal laufen.

Sowas musst du nicht posten...

Beides ist bei einem Gentoo-System nicht angebracht  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## chilla

Ich bin gerade glücklicher Besitzer des (fast) gleichen Problems. Mit dem Unterschied, dass er ach einem emerge -puvDN world im revdep-rebuild pakete will, die es garnicht mehr gibt:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/akregator:4.3"

 :Smile:   Naja, ich werde nun auch mal einfach das übliche programm durchrödeln....  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Chilla,

wenn das Paket vielleicht nicht mehr im Portage ist, kannst du es trotzdem installiert haben.

```
# emerge -C kde-base/akregator
```

Ich hab das jetzt auch auf einem Rechner nachgeholt und es ist schon "mühsam" die ganzen KDE-4.3 Pakete zu entfernen. Vielleicht ist es da einfacher erstmal KDE komplett zu entfernen, also alle Pakete runter zu werfen und Anschliessend KDE4.4 neu zu emergen.

----------

